# Growth Hormone?s Great Disappearing Act



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

To say growth hormone is an interesting drug is to say Pablo Picasso was an interesting painter. There has been much debate about the use of growth hormone as both a performance-enhancing agent – undetectable Jintropinaq1-791012by standard IOC urine tests – and elixir of youth, along the lines of something Ponce de Leone hoped to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

